# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Spindle có tiếng kêu to và lạ

## hienlinhbv

Em chào các bác. Các bác cho em hỏi spindle có tiếng kêu như vậy là sao ạ. Con này em mới lấy bên cnc24h, lúc bật spindle lần đầu kêu êm ái, từ lần từ 2 trở đi có tiếng kêu như kiểu vỡ bi và thỉnh thoảng có tiếng rít. Các bác cho em ý kiến với ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

spindle mới thì vấn đề bi bọng ít lắm. Tiếng rít có thể là do bác setup biến tấn chưa đúng. Bác đang dùng biến tần j, cài đặt thông số như thế nào, post lên anh em biết còn chém. hehe

----------


## solero

Cái tiếng đang chạy bị chéo chéo như thế là bi bị lỏng ca bi nhé. Chạy lâu bên ngoài vòng bi vàng kè cả ra luôn. Mua mới thì chắc là bị lỗi rồi.

----------


## hienlinhbv

Cảm ơn bác. Biến tần em nghĩ không phải vì thay spindle khác chạy vẫn bình thường ạ

----------


## hienlinhbv

> Cái tiếng đang chạy bị chéo chéo như thế là bi bị lỏng ca bi nhé. Chạy lâu bên ngoài vòng bi vàng kè cả ra luôn. Mua mới thì chắc là bị lỗi rồi.


Dạ vâng. em cảm ơn bác. Em đã gửi lại cho bên cnc24 để họ kiểm tra lại rồi ạ

----------

